# [Risolto] Problemi con emerge

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, purtoppo sarò un pò generico, perché non ho ben capito cosa sia successo.

In pratica, volevo installare htop,ma ho avuto un primo errore 

```
root on hptoo sab dic 10 18:08:45

[dir.= /etc/portage]  > emerge htop

!!! /etc/portage/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

provo a dargli un etc-update (anche se molto probabilente non centra niente)

```
root on hptoo sab dic 10 18:12:13

[dir.= /etc/portage]  > etc-update

!!! SELinux module not found. Please verify that it was installed.

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

Allora provo a verificare il mio profilo

```
root on hptoo sab dic 10 18:13:59

[dir.= /etc/portage]  > eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [23]  pentoo:pentoo/default/linux/amd64

  [24]  pentoo:pentoo/default/linux/amd64/binary

  [25]  pentoo:pentoo/default/linux/amd64/bleeding_edge

  [26]  pentoo:pentoo/hardened/linux/amd64

  [27]  pentoo:pentoo/hardened/linux/amd64/binary

  [28]  pentoo:pentoo/hardened/linux/amd64/bleeding_edge

```

ed a selezionarlo visto che non risulta nessun profilo (e si che l'ho selezionato)

```
root on hptoo sab dic 10 18:16:52

[dir.= /etc/portage]  > eselect profile set 8

!!! Error: /etc/portage/make.profile exists but is not a symlink

exiting

```

francamente non ho alba di cosa fareLast edited by zar Marco on Sat Dec 10, 2016 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output di

 *Quote:*   

> $ file -s /etc/portage/make.profile

 

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, risulta un file vuoto 

```
root on hptoo sab dic 10 18:27:49

[dir.= /etc/portage]  > file -s /etc/portage/make.profile

/etc/portage/make.profile: empty

```

stranissima come cosa

----------

## zar Marco

Ho risolto, in maniera alquanto banale, ho eliminato il file make.profile ed in seguito reselezionato il profilo. Alla fine ci sono arrivato...  :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ho risolto, in maniera alquanto banale, ho eliminato il file make.profile ed in seguito reselezionato il profilo. Alla fine ci sono arrivato...  

 

Ottimo ma sarebbe bello capire cosa sia capitato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zar Marco

Le uniche cose che ho fatto oggi, sono state delle prove per automatizzare il backup con crontab. Ho fatto le prove con le cartelle home ed etc. Non so se può centrare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Le uniche cose che ho fatto oggi, sono state delle prove per automatizzare il backup con crontab. Ho fatto le prove con le cartelle home ed etc. Non so se può centrare

 

Qualcosa con il backup? Fai azioni strane sulle cartelle o file?

----------

## zar Marco

Non intentional mente, ma magari, una volta scompattato l'archivio, per vedere se c'era tutto, invece che cancellare il file di backup ho cancellato qualcos'altro, boh

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Era giusto una mia curiosita'

----------

